# Tenergy TB6B and NiMH



## Jcutter (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a 14.4v 3400 mAH NiMH multi-cell battery (Made by Batteries + Bulbs - who I asked but had no idea how to charge) and the Tenergy TB6B charger. The manual and Youtube videos go to lengths to illustrate how to charge LiPO and Lithium batteries but glance over NiHM charging except to warn about charging "too fast" to avoid damage but according to "recommendations of your battery". On setup, the charger also wanted to do a cycle of Discharging. All this has me confused. Currently it is set to "Man" 3.0 amps and 14.4 mAH. When I press "start" it just flashes the amps. I obviuously know nothing about charging or this charger. It has an "Auto" mode which I can not seem to find despite searching the "manual". Any suggestions on setting so that I do not "damage my battery"? What about this "Discharging"?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As I remember that chemistry required a full discharge or it would begin to shrink in capacity. 
Hopefully my old minders will show up to answer your questions...
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So what happens after you follow the procedure in section 5.4?

https://www.parallax.com/sites/default/files/downloads/752-00009-Tenergy-TB6B-Users-Manual.pdf

After you hit enter as the last step, it does not start?

The discharge mode is explained there too.

The manual does not look "bad" to me.

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually with most smart chargers when you just (briefly) press START button the factors under NiMh charge start flashing ready for value changing by using the - & + buttons.
You have to hold the Start button until the charger beeps and says "analysing battery pack". A few seconds later it will start the programmed charge procedure.
I would suggest you set the charger to around 1 amp charge rate and "Auto".


----------



## Jcutter (Dec 16, 2015)

It does start charging but it is on MAN and not AUTO so not sure if charging at 1.0 amp is right and for how long? Can't seem to get back to factory default of "AUTO" which should charge is correctly, I think/hope. Manual nor YouTube tutorials don't cover this.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I know of two ways to select auto detection. Try getting any charge value to start blinking and the press - & + together.
Or:
The chargers I use are adjusted for cell count by repeatedly pressing - & + buttons. Go lower from any value to as low as it will go. The last value is auto.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The second paragraph in section 5.4 tells you how to switch from MAN to AUTO... you DID see that I gave the link to the manual / you ARE using the manual?

(I could give you the answer, but the manual has more information I think you need to "grok")

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jcutter said:


> I have a 14.4v 3400 mAH NiMH multi-cell battery (Made by Batteries + Bulbs - who I asked but had no idea how to charge) and the Tenergy TB6B charger. The manual and Youtube videos go to lengths to illustrate how to charge LiPO and Lithium batteries but glance over NiHM charging except to warn about charging "too fast" to avoid damage but according to "recommendations of your battery". On setup, the charger also wanted to do a cycle of Discharging. All this has me confused. Currently it is set to "Man" 3.0 amps and 14.4 mAH. When I press "start" it just flashes the amps. I obviuously know nothing about charging or this charger. It has an "Auto" mode which I can not seem to find despite searching the "manual". Any suggestions on setting so that I do not "damage my battery"? What about this "Discharging"?


The 3.0A charge rate is acceptable and likely the default calculation for said chemistry, i.e. C1 or capacity divided by 1000. 3400/1000=3.4A charge rate.

NiMH cells greatly benefit from cycling IMO. Its well documented and accepted practice to FORM charge new NiMH batteries. Form charging equates to charging and discharging the battery at least three times. 

If it were me, I'd change to "AUTO", when your in the screen below, hit the START button once, the 1.0 should flash at this juncture HOLD down the DEC and INC buttons simultaneously and the unit will switch to AUTO. Now may want to change the charge RATE, START button will cause the 1.0 to flash, INC or DEC will change the charge rate value or amperage. Since its new battery I'd chose 1.7A. This will charge the battery slowly and allow the individual cells to balance out so to speak.

NiMH CHARGE Man
CURRENT 1.0A

Then scroll to NiMH CYCLE, you should see DCHG/CHG this means the cycle will start with discharging the battery. You can change this screen to CHG/DCHG by hitting the START button, DSCG/CHG will begin to FLASH, push either the INC/DEC and it will change back and fourth. START button again will cause the 1 to flash, this is the cycle count. While FLASHING use the INC or DEC button and scroll to 3. Hold down the START button and the cycling begins....

Michael


----------

